# Okanagan Lake, British Columbia



## BCwine (Jun 11, 2008)

Greetings to the SailNet community from wine country in British Columbia, Canada. Okanagan Lake is 135 km (72 NM) long, with pretty decent sailing conditions.

I joined SailNet a little while ago, and have been getting into all the fascinating and useful information everyone has to contribute. Had a Laser 1 for years and years, and enjoyed dinghy sailing to a limited extent. Now I'm ready to take the plunge into a bigger boat, to do some club racing and weekend cruising.

Cheers, and looking forward to chatting with the community!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to and from another BC'er! By all accounts there's some good racing going on in the OK.

Searching for your first biggish sailboat is when the fun really begins! Good luck.


----------

